# UKC conformation show i n June



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*UKC conformation show in JULY*

up: 07/05/2008 at 09:00 am
Where:
Holly Hill Farm 
Benton Louisiana, 71006 
United States
Email Contact:
[email protected]

We will be hosting 4 conformation shows, 2 on Saturday and 2 on Sunday. If you'd like more info, you can visit www.geocities.com/southlaknlclub


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

bluefamily said:


> 07/05/2008 at 09:00 am
> Where:
> Holly Hill Farm
> Benton Louisiana, 71006
> ...


Hun wouldnt this show be in July not June as per your website it states July 5/ 6th

Best of luck to all who attend

Deb


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*Ukc In July!!!*

tHANKS! I have my moments for sure! LOL!:rofl:



geisthexe said:


> Hun wouldnt this show be in July not June as per your website it states July 5/ 6th
> 
> Best of luck to all who attend
> 
> Deb


----------

